# collapsible buckets?



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

At the Malvern show we saw someone selling collapsible buckets, meaning to go back and buy a couple after looking at vans we forgot completely.
Anyone tell me the make/seller ?

Cheers


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Our garden centre ( Wyevale) has them. They're a bit more de-luxe I guess than the Woolworths / Lidl version but they looked strong and long-lasting.

G


----------



## smiler (May 23, 2005)

*Collapsable Buckets*

Hi Wilkinson stock collapsablle buckets £3.99


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I got fed up with keep moving mine around the lockers saying "one day it'll come in handy" - I eventually found a use for my Woolworths variety this year - I grew potatoes in it - very nice too.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Wouldn't be without ours for relieving the waste water tank and watering CL or Site gardens/hedges (with permission of course :wink: )

As indicated there are many sources for these- including one we saw in France at 17 Urines! :roll:


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Wouldn't be without ours for relieving the waste water tank and watering CL or Site gardens/hedges (with permission of course :wink: )
> 
> As indicated there are many sources for these- including one we saw in France at 17 Urines! :roll:


17 urines!! Thats taking the p***


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

no thats what the buckets for :lol: :lol: .dennis


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

Thanks all


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi 2dogs

Is this the bucket? I saw them too and the guy was interested that they had got a mention on MHF

See Here <<

Mike










They have a website:

http://www.mulberryimports.com/


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 21, 2007)

thems the ones,

thanks Mike

Cheers


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

I saw them too,and very impressed but at £14:99 each I would have to be VERY short of space in the m/h.Just wait until some one brings them in from China at £3:99 :x


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Very posh compared to ours- and a posh price!


----------

